# Nothin Matters 3-11 deep dropping



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

We decided to trust the weatherman's forecast and head out to some deep waterand do some exploring. The forecast was accurate for a change and we enjoyed beautiful weather, calm seas and very little current. The fish bit excellent throughout the day. We stopped on the way out in 200' of water and caught a quick limit of jacks (largest about 40 lbs), they were starving! After that, we ventured out and fished in 500-800' for some deep water species. They were hungry out there as well and we eventually had out limit of snowys, yellowedges, tilefish (grey) and some nice bonus fish, 2 longtail seabass and 2 barrelfish to go along with our limit of jacks.We didn'tcatch anything huge out deep, the largest snowy was probably 16-17 lbs but had a nice grade of fish. Here are a few pics:










Coach and his son with 2 quality jacks










Coach's son with a nice grey tile










Coach Schippman with a double header of barrelfish and snowy










My dad even let me fish some today, here I am with a nice barrelfish


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job as always Jake. You guys really know where the big ones live. Thanks for the report and pictures.

Do the Snowy grouper taste as good as the yellow edge do?

Rob


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

awesome report guys


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Great report Jake! And thanks again for a great Grouper seminar at the outcast sale it help clear up some questions that a buddy and I had.



:clap


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

nice report


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Groupa masters! That barrelfish kind of looks like a super ugly pompano..


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. Rob, the snowy and yellowedge are real similar in texture and taste but I think that the yellowedge is maybe just a touch better. Both of them taste almost like a grouper and a lobster mixed to me, they are excellent. I was just glad to catch a few fish, I was worried you guys on Team Recess might have caught them all


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Captain Jake Adams (3/12/2009)*Thanks guys. Rob, the snowy and yellowedge are real similar in texture and taste but I think that the yellowedge is maybe just a touch better. Both of them taste almost like a grouper and a lobster mixed to me, they are excellent. I was just glad to catch a few fish, I was worried you guys on Team Recess might have caught them all


I tried yellowedge for the first time this past week, and it was excellent...firmer than scamp.Thanks for the report and pictures!


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

how about the grey tilefish. we have caught plenty of golden tile & they taste as good as the yellow edge grouper we catch.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The grey tilefish are real good eating but are not in the same class as the golden tile or yellowedge in my opinion.


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

I will second the fact that Golden Tile are some of the best eating fish in the Gulf. Years ago we fished for them off of Tampa and they were plentiful, you just had to get in deep water to have any success.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

great report!!!! what did they eat??


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

mmmmmmmm barrelfish, best tasting fish out there to me.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW! That was a really great report, very nice fish caught. It must be nice :hoppingmad


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Atta boy Jake! As usual you guys kill'em.I could use some help on the barrelfish, we catch a few but not in numbers. Again great job guys!!!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Capt'n Jake,

What a great day to be on the pond and another great harvest!

You guys are makin' me hungry.

Congrat's.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Report!!!

Looked like a perfect day with a AGGRESSIVE bite!!!

Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Jake and Crew Thanks again for the report and pictures:clap. As for my bottom fish of choice to eat would be the gags and snowy's. Jake check your 6 on the way out of the pass. You may just find a purple boat following you to the deep rocks :grouphugLOL. Gene and Crew


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

The best bait for us seemed to be strip bait (pogy and bonita slabs).


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice mess of fish Jake...but I'm not surprised. Sorry I couldn't make the trip...deep droppin' w/ the James gang sure would have been better than a stale hotel room in Tallahassee


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate you missed it too Buck, we could have used you on the rail. Hopefully you can make it next time, I'll try and give you a little more heads up.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish Jake!!! See ya on the Green Reef!!

WayneO


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Great report Jake..hell I've never even heard of a barrel fish..are they any good to eat?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Dan, the barrelfish are outstanding to eat and will fight all the way to the surface. The meat is pure white and very firm.


----------



## fisher1780 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic report Jake! I'm glad somebody is at least getting out there! With any luck, I'll be able to set up a charter with you again this year. We'll have to make sure Coach can go with us though! Good Job!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Great report Jake,

Didnt realize who I was lookin at, last time I seen you was in the early 90's and you were just a kid, I use to work as a dockhand at the Marina for your dad when I was in high school.



have yall still got the "Adams Family"?


----------



## fishwagon (Oct 23, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage>mmmmmmmm barrelfish, best tasting fish out there to me. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>to me they taste fine but seem to expand the more you chew. i may have just got a bad one so i will try again.how do youtocookthem,fried orgrilled because lasttinewe caught 11 around 12 to 15 #'s one was the state record.(al)


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

nice days work. can't wait for thebait to be in the pass so i can get out there and lay into em.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report Capt.Jake! I've never caught a barrelfish before, I fish alot on the edge but how much farther would I have to go to get into some?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

> *delta dooler (3/13/2009)*Great report Jake,
> 
> Didnt realize who I was lookin at, last time I seen you was in the early 90's and you were just a kid, I use to work as a dockhand at the Marina for your dad when I was in high school.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm all grown up now! We got rid of the Adams Family years ago and now have a 37' Topaz. You ought to come by and say hey sometime.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

> *GatorFan (3/13/2009)*Great report Capt.Jake! I've never caught a barrelfish before, I fish alot on the edge but how much farther would I have to go to get into some?


You need to be fishing in at least 500' to have a chance to catch them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

another great report and pics jake. thanks again for a awesome seminar you put on at outcast, can't wait to get out and try some of those tactics.


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

How far out was you when you caught the jacks?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

You Da Man Jake!! One of these days I am gonna get an invite to go with you guys!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

> *blane tankersley (3/14/2009)*How far out was you when you caught the jacks?


On a rock about 40 miles out


----------

